# USB Device ansprechen Linux



## notizblock (6. Feb 2006)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass USB Geräte unter Linux über java angesprochen werden?
Treiber sind vorhanden. (National Instruments: USB DAQ low Cost)
Leider habe ich diesbezüglich keine Ahnung. Aber ich habe mal gehört, dass unter linux USB Devices mit SystemCalls aufgerufen werden können.
Diese können doch auch mit java aufgerufen werden?

Hat jemand eine Tipp für mich wo ich suchen kann?

mfg
flo


----------



## 8ull23y3 (6. Feb 2006)

Hm... auf die schnelle würde mir jetzt nur einfallen das Dingen aus Java heraus zu mounten und es anschließend wie eine Festplatte zu behandeln.


----------



## AlArenal (6. Feb 2006)

8ull23y3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm... auf die schnelle würde mir jetzt nur einfallen das Dingen aus Java heraus zu mounten und es anschließend wie eine Festplatte zu behandeln.



Wie mountet man denn einen D/A-Wandler als Festplatte???


----------



## notizblock (6. Feb 2006)

eine andere Idee wäre eine Kommunikation zwischen 2 Prozessen. Ich meine, dass das Ausgabemodul für den Treiber in c gschrieben wird und die Auswertesoftware in Java.
Das ist allerdings nur eine Idee und ich habe keine Ahnung welche der beiden Methoden leichter zu realisieren wäre!
Habt ihr einen Tip?


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Feb 2006)

> aus Java heraus zu mounten


wie soll denn das gehen?


----------



## Ontos@Work (6. Feb 2006)

Moin Moin

Es gibt hierzu imho keine Funktionen über die Standard Api von Sun. Es helfen nur externe Treiber (bzw. Interfaces). Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich das selbe Problem und habe es nicht geschaft das Auslesen von USB unter Linux zum laufen zu bekommen. Die Usb Treiber die du findest sind imho noch alle seeeehr beta.

Aber Tip: du kannst unter Linux mit relativ einfache Befehlen Daten direkt vom USB Auslesen (direkt vom Gerät). Deine Sonde wird wohl einfach ständig neue Daten schaufeln. Probiere mal die Daten direkt einzulesen (Imho probierte ich es mal DD unter Linux und konnte so Daten einlesen). Aber dabei Kontrolle ob das was du da bekommst auch das ist was du haben möchstest.
War leider zu lange her das ich mich damit beschäftigen "durfte", hoffe konte trotzdem helfen.

cu Ontos


----------



## notizblock (6. Feb 2006)

danke für den tip.
Bei mir soll das USB Device lediglich Daten in eine Spannung wandeln. Deswegen "reicht" es, wenn die Daten an das USB Device geschickt werden. Das Auslesen der Karte ist nicht nötig.

Reicht hier vielleicht JNI für eine Anbindung an bestehende C-Programme die genau das machen?

mfg
flo


----------



## 8ull23y3 (6. Feb 2006)

Hat denn keiner von euch schonmal einen USB-Stick als Laufwerk unter Linux eingebunden? :S

Die werden dort mit den sda-Treibern aus dem etc-Verzeichnis angesprochen und so mountet man auch eine Festplatte.
Naja egal. Anscheinend handelt es sich ja nicht um einen USB-Stick an sich sondern eher um eine anderes Gerät das per USB angeschlossen is.


----------



## AlArenal (6. Feb 2006)

8ull23y3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat denn keiner von euch schonmal einen USB-Stick als Laufwerk unter Linux eingebunden? :S
> 
> Die werden dort mit den sda-Treibern aus dem etc-Verzeichnis angesprochen und so mountet man auch eine Festplatte.
> Naja egal. Anscheinend handelt es sich ja nicht um einen USB-Stick an sich sondern eher um eine anderes Gerät das per USB angeschlossen is.



Echt wertvoll deine Tipps....

Er: "Bei wieviel Grad wäscht man am besten die Feinripps mit Eingriff?"
Du: "Viele kippen einfach 15W40 ausm Baumarkt in den Motor."

Und nachts isses kälter als draußen...


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Feb 2006)

das ganze Projekt "USB auslesen von Java aus" ist doch schon allein deswegen zum Scheitern verurteilt, weil die neueren Luxus-Distros das alles automatisch machen

die mounten das beim Einstecken (ja der Kernel kann Hotplugging) und schreiben die /etc/fstab um usw. usf

andere Distros machen halt einfach gar nix

und wie will das arme Java-Programm-Würstchen nun erkennen, was da los ist?


----------

